# -Sad News from Cliff Pace-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The reigning Bass Master Classic winner is badly hurt.

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/livewell-reveals-classic-boat-order


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/pace-miss-2014-classic


i think i could find a way to defend my title. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a tough break Bassmasters said he gets to defend his title at next year's classic.


----------

